
Dell ships laptops with a rogue root CA - JumpCrisscross
https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/3twmfv/dell_ships_laptops_with_rogue_root_ca_exactly/
======
mariuolo
Here we go again.

Is it used to inject ads like Lenovo did?

